# VO Coding Question



## spliffic (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to coding and am chipping away at this. I'm trying to add the following to my 2014 F30 to add enhanced bluetooth: 

CMB_MEDIA and HU_CIC/HU_ENTRY or HU_NBT

Do I add these nodes under the SALAPA-Element? These seem like 3 length entries, so I'm not sure where I would add a string like "CMB_MEDIA" etc. I see I have HU_NBT as an FA root item, but not sure how this should work.

Does anyone have any insights on this? Thanks so much


----------



## MWPos (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's a basic VO coding cheat sheet to help you get started.


----------



## spliffic (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks, I know how to code to FA values in the SALAPA-element as I mentioned above, which is what these instructions provide. How do I add entries for CMB_MEDIA etc as those arent part of the instructions provided.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spliffic said:


> Thanks, I know how to code to FA values in the SALAPA-element as I mentioned above, which is what these instructions provide. How do I add entries for CMB_MEDIA etc as those arent part of the instructions provided.


You add, remove, or change option codes in FA.

CMB_MEDIA is Combox ECU, and HU_ENTRY / HU_NBT are Head Unit ECU's. These are not an Option codes.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

I might be daft to ask this question: but how does one identify the ECU's to be coded after the new FA has been written to the car?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> I might be daft to ask this question: but how does one identify the ECU's to be coded after the new FA has been written to the car?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can't definitively know. It is more a matter of experience and educated guesses.

You can use TokenMaster's NCD / CAFD Tool's SVT-CAFD function though to get a good idea:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8701132&postcount=108


----------



## spliffic (Mar 24, 2015)

OK I think I'm getting the hang of this! Programmed the Bluetooth audio feature in, so this is good to go! I'm not sure why but the album artwork isn't showing up. Is there a reason why this isn't showing?

I'm trying to activate iDrive Office. It says to modify the READ FA Remove Country Controller Code (SL8Ax) from the vehicle FA. When I go into the FA editor, there is no such value or code. Do you know how/where I would edit this? Thanks again Shawn!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spliffic said:


> OK I think I'm getting the hang of this! Programmed the Bluetooth audio feature in, so this is good to go! I'm not sure why but the album artwork isn't showing up. Is there a reason why this isn't showing?
> 
> I'm trying to activate iDrive Office. It says to modify the READ FA Remove Country Controller Code (SL8Ax) from the vehicle FA. When I go into the FA editor, there is no such value or code. Do you know how/where I would edit this? Thanks again Shawn!


What Head Unit you have, and what is your Audio Source that you are trying to get Album art on?

Ignore SL8Ax removal. It does not apply to you.


----------



## spliffic (Mar 24, 2015)

I have HU_ENTRY, so I assume it might not be available on this one? I'm also trying to code some HU_NBT functions, but is it because I have HU_ENTRY that I can't find some of these items? I think I'm starting to understand this stuff quite a bit more now...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spliffic said:


> I have HU_ENTRY, so I assume it might not be available on this one? I'm also trying to code some HU_NBT functions, but is it because I have HU_ENTRY that I can't find some of these items? I think I'm starting to understand this stuff quite a bit more now...


Correct. You will not find much to code in HU_ENTRY, and Album Art requires a Combox.


----------



## spliffic (Mar 24, 2015)

I have CMB_MEDIA module and an actual combox installed in my trunk. Do you think it's a separate function that needs to be coded in CMB_MEDIA? I've coded the VO Code into CMB_MEDIA and HU_ENTRY already, but the album art isn't showing up.


----------



## spliffic (Mar 24, 2015)

The Audio Source is Bluetooth, not the wired lightning connection


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spliffic said:


> I have CMB_MEDIA module and an actual combox installed in my trunk. Do you think it's a separate function that needs to be coded in CMB_MEDIA? I've coded the VO Code into CMB_MEDIA and HU_ENTRY already, but the album art isn't showing up.





spliffic said:


> The Audio Source is Bluetooth, not the wired lightning connection


Therein lies the problem. BTAS Album Art is only supported in NBT Head Unit. You can have USB Album Art, and that is it.


----------



## spliffic (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks Shawn, you're right I just ran a test with USB and the album art shows up.


----------



## spliffic (Mar 24, 2015)

So do you know if there's a HU_ENTRY cheat sheet out there that works in conjunction with CMB_MEDIA? I'm sure there's quite a few owners out there with this config. It seems like there's so many options in CMB_MEDIA, but I'm just not sure about enabling any of them.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You use regular cheat sheet, and if FDL Code listed for CIC / NBT is not present in ENTRY Head Unit, then it is not available to you.

There isn't really much in Combox to code that is useful. You can look at F10 Cheat Sheet for it.

F10 Coding Cheat Sheat:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=328289&d=1339114795


----------



## eyalglobal (Feb 12, 2016)

*HELP with new F30 coding*

:dunno:

I am trying to "Remove Country Controller Code" from my late 2015 328xi FA.
But I have no idea how to do that.
I have installed Esys 3.27.1, PSdzdata v57.3 and the premium launcher 2.3.0.
I perform the simple basic steps to connect through VIN, Activate FA... all seems to work.

First issue I see after activating FA is that under vehicle profile there are just folder numbers [0]....[255] without module descriptions. 
See picture attached.

How do I enable idrive office? I know that I have the latest and greatest Bluetooth module since I can see album art using Bluetooth streaming from my iPhone.

Thanks,

E!


----------

